# Too late?



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

Is it too late to use a frog this time of year? I really want to get out and use it. 

From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 4 largest-15.5"
Gills: 
Crappie: 0 largest 9"
Other:


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Just getting good for it!


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

Excellent! Just what I wanted to hear! 

From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 5 largest-15.5"
Gills: 
Crappie: 0 largest 9"
Other:


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Remember...a frog isn't always intended to be a frog.....Bub is spot on!


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

Flippin, 
How do you mean? A frog isn't a frog? 

From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 18 largest-13"
Gills: 
Crappie: 6 largest 9"
Other: 1


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

drew7997 said:


> Flippin,
> How do you mean? A frog isn't a frog?
> 
> From Drew on my Droid X
> ...


Think of it as a bluegill or shad or mouse or chipmunk.... adjust color and location, and it's truly just a weedless topwater bait.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Bad Bub said:


> Think of it as a bluegill or shad or mouse or chipmunk.... adjust color and location, and it's truly just a weedless topwater bait.


Took the words right outta my mouth....lol


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

Ah. Yes, of course. 

From Drew on my Droid X


----------

